# Mit dem Boot auf Meerforelle vor Fehmarn



## Flashmaster (20. Januar 2013)

#h Hallo liebe Angelgemeinde! #h

Dies ist mein erster Thread. :vik:
Ich habe im Winter den SBF-See bestanden und möchte in den Osterferien Ende März 2013 zum Bootsfahren und Angeln auf Fehmarn Urlaub machen.

Zum einen möchte ich ein wenig Erfahrung im Umgang mit dem Boot sammeln, zum anderen, wenn ich schon auf See bin, meine Angel in die Ostsee halten.

Ich habe mich schon ein wenig in die Materialien gelesen, da dies meine erste "Angelei" in der Ostsee ist. Das Geschirr ist somit bekannt. |znaika:

Meine Frage: Wo kann ich am besten (möglichst küstennah) mit meinem Blinker auf Meerforelle angeln?
Dabei geht es mir nicht um "Tonne sowieso" oder GSP-Daten, sondern einige Tipps, wo man mit einem Fang rechnen kann oder ich von vorn herein als "Schuster" nach Hause fahre :q

Mir wäre schon geholfen durch aussagen "... in der Tiefe gehts gar nicht ..." oder "... suche diese Tiefe und den oder den anderen Untergrund ...". Auch die Angabe der Küste (Nord-, Ost-, West- oder Südküste) ist schon ein toller Tipp für mich. #c

Ich freue mich über jede informative Antwort eurerseits. |director:

Schönen Abend aus dem Oldenburger Land
Torsten


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (20. Januar 2013)

*AW: Mit dem Boot auf Seeforelle vor Fehmarn*



Flashmaster schrieb:


> Meine Frage: Wo kann ich am besten (möglichst küstennah) mit meinem Blinker auf Seeforelle angeln?



Spontan würde ich sagen: Walchensee!


----------



## Taxidermist (20. Januar 2013)

*AW: Mit dem Boot auf Seeforelle vor Fehmarn*

@Flashmaster,die Fische heißen in der Ostsee Meerforelle und im Walchensee z.b. Seeforelle!

@Sten,war klar!

Jürgen


----------



## Flashmaster (20. Januar 2013)

*AW: Mit dem Boot auf Seeforelle vor Fehmarn*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Spontan würde ich sagen: Walchensee!



:vikanke für die überaus "informative" Antwort.:vik:

Schönen Abend.


----------



## Flashmaster (20. Januar 2013)

*AW: Mit dem Boot auf Seeforelle vor Fehmarn*

Ok. danke für den Tipp. In Zukunft werde ich mir, bevor ich etwas poste, Wikipedia durchlesen, damit ich ja keine Fehler mehr mache.
Aber für Sten noch die Info: Unterricht im Umgang mit Mitmenschen kann ich Dir geben. Oder polterst Du auch ohne "Hallo" oder "Guten Tag" in einen Laden und sagst: Ich WILL das und DAS?"
Machs gut ...


----------



## Taxidermist (20. Januar 2013)

*AW: Mit dem Boot auf Seeforelle vor Fehmarn*



> Aber für Sten noch die Info: Unterricht im Umgang mit Mitmenschen kann ich Dir geben.



Der ist eigentlich ganz in Ordnung,nur läst er sich kein Späßchen entgehen.
Nimm das mal mit Humor!
Du wirst hier auch sicher sachkundliche Antworten erhalten,.
So hast du es z.b. auf Anhieb geschaft, gleich im richtigen Bereich hier zu Posten,
dass schaffen lange nicht alle!

Jürgen


----------



## Katzenwelsjäger (20. Januar 2013)

*AW: Mit dem Boot auf Seeforelle vor Fehmarn*

Googel mal Meerforellen angeln auf Fehmarn |wavey: Ansonst kann ich Stabberhuk / Fehmarnsund / Marienleuchten /Flügge / Klausdorf / Burgtiefe / Katharienhof empfelen #6


----------



## j.Breithardt (20. Januar 2013)

*AW: Mit dem Boot auf Seeforelle vor Fehmarn*

Ooohhh, ein ganz Humorvoller.


----------



## Flashmaster (20. Januar 2013)

*AW: Mit dem Boot auf Seeforelle vor Fehmarn*



Katzenwelsjäger schrieb:


> Googel mal Meerforellen angeln auf Fehmarn |wavey: Ansonst kann ich Stabberhuk / Fehmarnsund / Marienleuchten /Flügge / Klausdorf / Burgtiefe / Katharienhof empfelen #6



Vielen Dank!!!


----------



## Flashmaster (20. Januar 2013)

*AW: Mit dem Boot auf Seeforelle vor Fehmarn*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Ooohhh, ein ganz Humorvoller.



Eigentlich schon, aber ...

Ebenfalls schönen Abend
Gruß Torsten


----------



## j.Breithardt (20. Januar 2013)

*AW: Mit dem Boot auf Seeforelle vor Fehmarn*



Flashmaster schrieb:


> Danke für die beiden letzten Infos. Google habe ich auch schon benutzt, bin leider nicht sooo fündig geworden.
> 
> Aber ich habe da mal eine generelle Frage:
> Warum gibt es eigentlich Foren, in denen Themen "FRAGEN" auftauchen, und wenn ein Neuling mal ne Frage hat, wird immer gleich auf Google verwiesen!?
> ...


 

Wirst Du vermutlich nicht selber können.
Geht meines Wissens nur über Kontakt mit einem 
Moderator.
Schönen Abend.:m


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (20. Januar 2013)

*AW: Mit dem Boot auf Seeforelle vor Fehmarn*

da hat es aber einer eilig..........


----------



## Salziges Silber (20. Januar 2013)

*AW: Mit dem Boot auf Seeforelle vor Fehmarn*

lasse es einfach stehen, ist Dir wenigsten die Aufmerksamkeit sicher!
Schau auch mal hier hinein:

http://www.fehmarn-angler.net/wbb/index.php?page=Portal&f6fc9d66


----------



## Flashmaster (20. Januar 2013)

*AW: Mit dem Boot auf Seeforelle vor Fehmarn*



Salziges Silber schrieb:


> lasse es einfach stehen, ist Dir wenigsten die Aufmerksamkeit sicher!
> Schau auch mal hier hinein:
> 
> http://www.fehmarn-angler.net/wbb/index.php?page=Portal&f6fc9d66



Na, dass nenne ich mal eine Information!!!!! #6

Vielen Dank dafür!|wavey:

Gruß Torsten


----------



## j.Breithardt (20. Januar 2013)

*AW: Mit dem Boot auf Seeforelle vor Fehmarn*



Flashmaster schrieb:


> Danke Jürgen,
> 
> habe ich auch gerade gelesen.
> Auch noch mal Danke für Deine Infos an mich.
> ...


 

Torsten,#h

gibst Du immer so schnell auf, dann wird es schwer mit den
Mefo`s.

Würde noch mal drüber nachdenken.:m


----------



## Flashmaster (20. Januar 2013)

*AW: Mit dem Boot auf Seeforelle vor Fehmarn*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Torsten,#h
> 
> gibst Du immer so schnell auf, dann wird es schwer mit den
> Mefo`s.
> ...



Ach weißt Du, das ist mir einfach zu blöd, mich mit solchen Usern zu unterhalten. Die sitzen den ganzen Tag vor dem Rechner und warten auf solche Möglichkeiten, um dann die "Forenkeule" rauszuholen.
Und darauf habe ich kein Bock.
Beim Fischen habe ich schon mehr Geduld, nur diese dummen Kommentare auf erst gemeinte Fragen tuen nicht Not!


----------



## j.Breithardt (20. Januar 2013)

*AW: Mit dem Boot auf Seeforelle vor Fehmarn*



Flashmaster schrieb:


> Ach weißt Du, das ist mir einfach zu blöd, mich mit solchen Usern zu unterhalten. Die sitzen den ganzen Tag vor dem Rechner und warten auf solche Möglichkeiten, um dann die "Forenkeule" rauszuholen.
> Und darauf habe ich kein Bock.
> Beim Fischen habe ich schon mehr Geduld, nur diese dummen Kommentare auf erst gemeinte Fragen tuen nicht Not!


 

Na, dann kram mal den vorhandenen Humor nach oben.
Mit einem Augenzwinkern und etwas Eingewöhnungszeit
kommt man mit den meisten Usern ganz gut zurecht.:m


----------



## N00blikE05 (20. Januar 2013)

*AW: Mit dem Boot auf Seeforelle vor Fehmarn*

Hi,

paar gute Orte sind schon gefallen wie zb. Marienleuchte oder Burgtiefe. Man kann allgemein sagen, dass die Ostküste super ist, weil hier es eigentlich nur Steine gibt. Weitere gute Stellen für Mefo sind zb. rechte Seite von Presen/Katharinenhof/Staberhuk. Außerdem ist im Nordwesten die Stelle Westermarkelsdorf sehr gut geeignet. 

Gruß

PS: Ich werde um diesen Zeitraum auch wieder das erste mal für dieses Jahr da sein . Vll kann man sich abschnacken....


----------



## j.Breithardt (20. Januar 2013)

*AW: Mit dem Boot auf Seeforelle vor Fehmarn*



			
				Flashmaster;3803095[COLOR=red schrieb:
			
		

> *]Schon mal was von "Mit Speck fängt man Mäuse" gehört?*[/COLOR]
> 
> 
> Aber jetzt noch einmal ein fröhliches #g HALLO #g an alle Beteiligten und danke für die nette Aufnahme im Forum#6




Auch schon mal was vom viel zitierten Bogen gehört, den man
nicht überspannen sollte?


----------



## Honeyball (21. Januar 2013)

*AW: Mit dem Boot auf Meerforelle vor Fehmarn*

...ich bin mal gespannt, ob unser guter Sten jetzt seine Sig in "Forenkeule" ändert...:m

Ich änder mal den Threadtitel, damit nicht noch mehr User erst |bigeyes und dann #d oder :c

|wavey:


----------



## Flashmaster (21. Januar 2013)

*AW: Mit dem Boot auf Meerforelle vor Fehmarn*



Honeyball schrieb:


> ...ich bin mal gespannt, ob unser guter Sten jetzt seine Sig in "Forenkeule" ändert...:m
> 
> Ich änder mal den Threadtitel, damit nicht noch mehr User erst |bigeyes und dann #d oder :c
> 
> |wavey:



Vielen Dank |wavey:

Hatte ich auch schon geändert, wirkte sich aber nur in der Überschrift aus. #c

Gruß
Torsten


----------



## HD4ever (21. Januar 2013)

*AW: Mit dem Boot auf Meerforelle vor Fehmarn*

sollte doch fast überall möglich sein ...
wenn du nicht schleppen willst würde ich mich in caa 5-6m tiefem Wasser vor Anker legen und dann mit der Spinnrute werfen. 
gibts ja auch bei you tube dazu ne Menge zu finden *zB*


----------



## Flashmaster (21. Januar 2013)

*AW: Mit dem Boot auf Meerforelle vor Fehmarn*



HD4ever schrieb:


> sollte doch fast überall möglich sein ...
> wenn du nicht schleppen willst würde ich mich in ca. 5-6m tiefem Wasser vor Anker legen und dann mit der Spinnrute werfen.
> gibts ja auch bei you tube dazu ne Menge zu finden *zB*



Danke Dir. Dann kann der Urlaub ja kommen :m


----------



## HD4ever (21. Januar 2013)

*AW: Mit dem Boot auf Meerforelle vor Fehmarn*

was fehlt ist irgendwie die Info zum Boot .... 
aber wahrscheinlich wirst du wohl auf ne vernünftige slipanlage angewiesen sein ? |kopfkrat
also dann zB in Burg im Yachthafen einslippen ... dann zB Hafeneinfahrt links rum und irgendwo in Küstennähe mal versuchen ...
30min probieren - dann vielleicht mal Platz wechseln usw 
nen Schlauchboot zB bekommt man natürlich an vielen anderen Stellen auch ins Wasser :m


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (21. Januar 2013)

*AW: Mit dem Boot auf Meerforelle vor Fehmarn*



Flashmaster schrieb:


> Aber für Sten noch die Info: Unterricht im Umgang mit Mitmenschen kann ich Dir geben. Oder polterst Du auch ohne "Hallo" oder "Guten Tag" in einen Laden und sagst: Ich WILL das und DAS?"
> Machs gut ...



In erster Linie mache ich in Läden, wenn ich da neu bin, präzise Angaben zu meinen Wünschen und unterrichte keine Leute, die da schon länger arbeiten.

Was den Umgang mit Mitmenschen betrifft: Entspann dich und alles wird schön, wenn es für dich nicht schön ist, bist du noch nicht entspannt genug!

In diesem Sinne: #g



Honeyball schrieb:


> ...ich bin mal gespannt, ob unser guter Sten jetzt seine Sig in "Forenkeule" ändert



Über deinen Vorschlag habe ich nachgedacht und lehne dankend ab, mir reicht eigentlich die eine Signatur, die du mir verpasst hast!:m


----------



## Flashmaster (21. Januar 2013)

*AW: Mit dem Boot auf Meerforelle vor Fehmarn*



HD4ever schrieb:


> was fehlt ist irgendwie die Info zum Boot ....
> aber wahrscheinlich wirst du wohl auf ne vernünftige slipanlage angewiesen sein ? |kopfkrat



Danke für Deine Antwort :vik:
Das Boot werde ich chartern (Guckst Du HIER oder HIER)

Eigenes Boot ist dieses Jahr leider (noch) nicht vorhanden.

Gruß Torsten


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (21. Januar 2013)

*AW: Mit dem Boot auf Meerforelle vor Fehmarn*

hi torsten.....ich will dich ja nicht abwerben hier aber der mike der da auf deiner unserer lieblingsinsel rumkreucht der weiß genau bescheid ...der angelt vom kutter und Brandung ...wenn du verstehst....der hilft dir bestimmt weiter und wenn du seine seele streichelst dann gibt's auch noch tips und so weiter....ach ja sag ihm einfach der berliner hat dich empfohlen und viel erfolg auf mefo.....


----------



## Flashmaster (21. Januar 2013)

*AW: Mit dem Boot auf Meerforelle vor Fehmarn*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Entspann dich und alles wird schön, wenn es für dich nicht schön ist, bist du noch nicht entspannt genug!
> 
> In diesem Sinne: #g



Moin Sten, es ist alles gut ... |pftroest:


----------



## Flashmaster (21. Januar 2013)

*AW: Mit dem Boot auf Meerforelle vor Fehmarn*



esox02 schrieb:


> hi torsten.....ich will dich ja nicht abwerben hier aber der mike der da auf deiner unserer lieblingsinsel rumkreucht der weiß genau bescheid



Hi "Berliner",

schönen Dank für den Tipp.

*Aber:* ;+ Wer ist Mike??? ;+


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (21. Januar 2013)

*AW: Mit dem Boot auf Meerforelle vor Fehmarn*

@ Flashmaster... hast die flinte ja doch nicht gleich ins korn geschmissen#6


----------



## xbsxrvxr (22. Januar 2013)

*AW: Mit dem Boot auf Meerforelle vor Fehmarn*

moin moin,
ich fische zwar nicht vom boot, sondern vom bellys aus auf mefo, aber das ähnelt sich ja...

das gute an der insel ist ja, dass du fast immer ein plätzchen zum fischen findest.

ich würde auch im osten anfangen(wie beschrieben), nur ersteinmal nicht ganz so tief...
zu der zeit stehen sie doch oft sehr ufernah.
ich würde bei 2m anfangen und wenn man merkt, dass im flachen gar nichts läuft immer n bißchen tiefer.

ich würde (je nach wetter) auch links rum aus dem hafen und schon kurz vor staberdorf anfangen...dann immer weiter nach norden(natürlich abhängig vom wetter).
auf dieser ecke hatten befreundete fischer schon mefos und lachse!!! bis über 10kg in ihren(ufernahen) reusen!!!-WAHNSINN.

so machst du nach und nach strecke und irgendwann solltest du sie dann finden...
und dann:k:k:k

(wir hatten es im frühjahr öfter, das wir vom strand gut bis sehr gut fingen und kleinboote, welche ca 150-200m weit draußen ankerten nichts hatten...)


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (22. Januar 2013)

*AW: Mit dem Boot auf Meerforelle vor Fehmarn*



Flashmaster schrieb:


> Hi "Berliner",
> 
> schönen Dank für den Tipp.
> 
> *Aber:* ;+ Wer ist Mike??? ;+


 hier im board heist er Reisender|wavey:


----------



## Flashmaster (22. Januar 2013)

*AW: Mit dem Boot auf Meerforelle vor Fehmarn*



observer schrieb:


> ich würde auch im osten anfangen(wie beschrieben), nur ersteinmal nicht ganz so tief...
> zu der zeit stehen sie doch oft sehr ufernah.
> ich würde bei 2m anfangen und wenn man merkt, dass im flachen gar nichts läuft immer n bißchen tiefer.
> 
> ...



Na, das ist doch schon mal ein guter Tipp, vielen Dank #6


----------



## Flashmaster (23. Januar 2013)

*AW: Mit dem Boot auf Meerforelle vor Fehmarn*

:vik: Hallo zusammen :vik:

Hab da noch mal ne Frage:

Ist es sinnvoller/erfolgreicher zu schleppen (Trolling) oder doch lieber blinkern ;+


----------



## magnus12 (23. Januar 2013)

*AW: Mit dem Boot auf Meerforelle vor Fehmarn*

Wenn man es beherrscht ist das Schleppen erfolgreicher. Zumindest bis man Fische gefunden hat, dann lohnt es sich zu bleiben und zu blinkern. 

Gruß

|wavey:


----------



## Flashmaster (23. Januar 2013)

*AW: Mit dem Boot auf Meerforelle vor Fehmarn*



magnus12 schrieb:


> Wenn man es beherrscht ist das Schleppen erfolgreicher. Zumindest bis man Fische gefunden hat, dann lohnt es sich zu bleiben und zu blinkern.



Na supi, danke! #6

Dann muss ich mal meine Süßwasserruten durchschauen, ob ich noch welche für das Schleppen finde. Mit 2 wollte ich dann los; von 4 Ruten möchte ich als "Greenhorn" erst mal Abstand nehmen. Muss es erst mal schaffen, 2 Ruten so auszubringen, dass ich kein "Wirrwar" bekomme |peinlich


----------



## elbetaler (23. Januar 2013)

*AW: Mit dem Boot auf Meerforelle vor Fehmarn*

Hey Flashmaster,

das braucht dir nicht peinlich zu sein ! Am Anfang sollte man nicht zuviel wollen, deshalb machs nur mit einer Rute und halte sie in der Hand beim Schleppen.#6
So kannst du ganz konzentriert mit verschiedenen Ködern durchexperimentieren. Und wenns "geknallt" hat, war ja alles richtig. Dann kann man auch mutiger werden, mit einer zweiten Rute.
Vor Jahren hatte ich eine starke Abneigung gegenüber dem Schleppen:  langweilig, kostenintensiv, elitär usw.
Meistens, was man nicht hat oder will, wird verteufelt. Auch oftmals, ohne das je probiert zu haben.
Die Mischung machts, also nicht nur fahren, sondern gute Stellen auch abblinkern oder gufieren oder pilken.

Zieh durch, auch wenns nicht gleich klappt! Viel Petri#6

Schöne Grüsse.


----------



## Flashmaster (23. Januar 2013)

*AW: Mit dem Boot auf Meerforelle vor Fehmarn*



elbetaler schrieb:


> Am Anfang sollte man nicht zuviel wollen, deshalb machs nur mit einer Rute und halte sie in der Hand beim Schleppen.
> So kannst du ganz konzentriert mit verschiedenen Ködern durchexperimentieren. Und wenns "geknallt" hat, war ja alles richtig. Dann kann man auch mutiger werden, mit einer zweiten Rute.
> 
> Zieh durch, auch wenns nicht gleich klappt! Viel Petri



Hallo Elbetaler,

vielen Dank für Deinen Tipp #6
Genau so habe ich mir das auch vorgestellt. Erst mal eine Angel rein, und wenns gut klappt, die zweite hinterher :q

Und wenn ich die MeFo's dann "gefunden" hab, Anker raus und blinkern. Mit der Angel in der Hand muss ich erst noch sehen, da ich mit meiner Frau und unserer Tochter (5 Jahre) unterwegs bin. Je nach dem, wie geschickt sie sich anstellt, muss ich sehen, ob ich ihr auch mal das Ruder überlasse |uhoh:

Auf jeden Fall freue ich mich schon riesig auf Fehmarn und von mir aus kann es schon morgen losgehen :k

LG Torsten


----------



## Flashmaster (23. Januar 2013)

*AW: Mit dem Boot auf Meerforelle vor Fehmarn*

Eben beim Angelshop erst mal nach einer neuen Spinnrute Ausschau gehalten und mich für diese Zebco Topic Satanica Manié -70g entschieden. Liegt super in der Hand.#6
Hat zufällig einer von Euch diese Angel in seinem Futteral? |kopfkrat

Nun noch eine schöne kleine Rolle dazu, sehr leicht und 150 m 28er Mono.
Evtl. eine Empfehlung Eurerseits (bis max. 50,00 Euronen, bin armer Umschüler :q)? ;+


----------



## Fxndlxng (25. Januar 2013)

*AW: Mit dem Boot auf Meerforelle vor Fehmarn*

Ehrlich gesagt, eine etwas merkwürdige Kombi mit der Du da losziehen willst. Trotzdem viel Petri!


----------



## Flashmaster (25. Januar 2013)

*AW: Mit dem Boot auf Meerforelle vor Fehmarn*



Findling schrieb:


> Ehrlich gesagt, eine etwas merkwürdige Kombi mit der Du da losziehen willst. Trotzdem viel Petri!



Petri Dank! Aber wieso Kombi? |bigeyes

Habe doch noch keine Rolle. Und ne 3000er an der Rute ist doch nicht komisch, oder? |rotwerden

Habe mich aber noch um entschieden und mir diese Kombo nun tatsächlich auch zugelegt: Rute Balzer Magna Magic Gold SPIN 75 in 3,00 m & Rolle Browning Backfire 630 FD #6

Liegt super in der Hand!!! Freue mich schon auf meinen ersten "Ausflug" ans heimische Wasser#a


----------

